# low testosterone levels



## jeebise23 (Apr 19, 2016)

hey guys i am 45yrs old i started having problems with ed no interest in sex ,low energy real weak so i went to my dr. and he told me upon doing some blood work that my testosterone  levels were at 62 wich he says is very low and thats whats causing my problems. i have to see him next week to see what he wants to prescribe, but i wanted to ask u guys im not coming off of a cycle i did some cycles when i was younger, i have access to test-c what do u guys think is an optimal dose thanks j


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 19, 2016)

you need to be on trt for sure bro..Im a 300 and feel like im dying


----------



## DF (Apr 19, 2016)

Don't settle for the gel shit.  Ask your doc for injections.  If he will script you 200mg/week you are doing good.


----------



## GreatGunz (Apr 19, 2016)

Test e is just as good as C.....
at 60 that's crazy.
200 mg a wk is going to make ur girl hate you .
your gonna be knocking holes thru her.


----------



## snake (Apr 19, 2016)

At 62 for any length of time, you pp will fall off and you'll grow a VJJ. 

Like DF said, don't even entertain the gel idea. If the Doc offers it, just tell him you're concerned about cross transferring it to your kids, wife or girlfriend. (or wife and girlfriend  ) If he puts you on 200 mg/ wk of Test. get you're ass back here because there's more to know.


----------



## bigdog (Apr 19, 2016)

before I was on this forum is when I was first diagnosed with low test. 128 was my first number and I hated how I felt so in the 60's you have to be miserable! I listened to my endo dr and settled for gel at first and it was shit! didn't help much and nasty to deal with. went to a different dr and he put me on trt which is 200 test a week. now I feel like I should be in the porn business acting lol!


----------



## jeebise23 (Apr 19, 2016)

thanks guys i will keep u posted anyone else have a reply?


----------



## jeebise23 (Apr 19, 2016)

hey guys also if the dr. does put me at 200 mg of test-c do i need anything else as far as a anti estrogen?  and also when should i get tested again to see how the 200mg of test is doing?


----------



## Beedeezy (Apr 19, 2016)

You should do what the doctor says for the first 3-6 months. You may or may not need other things and bloodwork is the only real way to know. 
SO, listen to the doc, ask questions if you have them and follow up as instructed. Until a few things happen there is no reason to advise you on what you will or will not need.
Keep us updated...


----------



## snake (Apr 20, 2016)

jeebise23 said:


> hey guys also if the dr. does put me at 200 mg of test-c do i need anything else as far as a anti estrogen?  and also when should i get tested again to see how the 200mg of test is doing?



You're starting to see why I said what I said.


----------



## amore169 (Apr 20, 2016)

Most Doctors don't have any idea on how to treat or proper dose a TRT program, I been on TRT for 12 years but at the beginning I was on Androgel for like 3 years, those were the worst times cause I could never get a stable reading on my Test. I was a guinea pig for my doctor till I started informing myself, I started reading about TRT and then I went to my Doc and we talked about what I really needed, it took time for my Doc to give in about what I was telling him, but after all te blood work was coming back at normal levels he agreed to put me on 300mg weekly. Go to your Doc already prepared and ask him if he's ever treated somebody for TRT. Good luck.


----------



## Dex (Apr 20, 2016)

I'm with Bundy. I was feeling the way you were at 62 when I was 348. My body just shuts down. Unfortunately, my level wasn't low enough for my PCP to write a script. So he was fired. You will be feeling 20 again in a month or so. Enjoy.


----------



## RustyShackelford (Apr 20, 2016)

62.....wow
I agree with avoiding the gels.  Gold luck.


----------



## bubbagump (Apr 20, 2016)

Holy crap dude.  You have to be feeling like hell.  Anything below 400 I feel like a walking zombie.  Made of noodles.  With concrete feet.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 20, 2016)

Don't self medicate. Get the script. No gel no pellet no patch.  You want the injectable and you want to do it at home. D9nt pay a copay for every shot. That's bullshit 

Good luck man. Should be feeling better soon. Warn your wife


----------



## jeebise23 (Apr 28, 2016)

hey guys its jeebise again like i said when i opened the thread my test is at 62 my drs appointment is the 5th of may i just wanted to know besides the sexual problems that low t causes would it also cause fatigue loss of strength always feeling tired dont feel like doing shit dragging ass and so forth i almost feel depressed but more like laziness and lack of energy and loss of all interests in other activeties plz let me know thanks j


----------



## djr4x4 (Apr 28, 2016)

all of the above!!!!


----------



## Sledge (Apr 30, 2016)

Absolutely. Low testosterone has almost the same symptoms as depression. Your mind also isn't sharp. Also, you don't realize just how bad you feel until you're test returns to normal. I felt like a new man. I didn't fully appreciate just how miserable I was until I was better and could look back with a clear head.


----------



## jeebise23 (May 6, 2016)

hey guys its me just went to the drs and he gave me test cypinate 100mgs every 2 weeks, with my levels at 50 i think i am going to take it 100 every week as i dont think that 100 every 2 weeks will do it, also i started to get some pain in my nut sack so he recommended i go and see a urologist, i mean my system is so ****ed up that i feel i will nver be able to use my dick again.


----------



## djr4x4 (May 6, 2016)

Wow.. Thats a really low dosage considering how low your test is and only once every 2 weeks.. Eck... Think I'd have to go somewhere else.. Get some feedback from ppl from various drs in your area and look more for ones that focus purely on trt, etc..


----------



## jeebise23 (May 7, 2016)

what about going to see a  urologist for my trt since i have to see one for my nut sack hurting


----------



## Dex (May 7, 2016)

jeebise23 said:


> hey guys its me just went to the drs and he gave me test cypinate 100mgs every 2 weeks, with my levels at 50 i think i am going to take it 100 every week as i dont think that 100 every 2 weeks will do it, also i started to get some pain in my nut sack so he recommended i go and see a urologist, i mean my system is so ****ed up that i feel i will nver be able to use my dick again.



Well maybe the pain in your testicle is from the lack of test. Or it might be something different. Rule out other issues before doing a bunch of test though. If it is the low test, you should be waking up to wood in a few weeks.


----------



## jeebise23 (May 9, 2016)

thanks guys will keep u posted on tuesday morning urologist appointment


----------



## Runningwild (May 9, 2016)

I started TRT in the low 200s and felt miserable.  It will change your life man


----------



## jeebise23 (May 10, 2016)

hey guys just got back from the urologist, since i started out with test levels at 62 and went to see my family dr he put me on test - c 100mg every other week , so i was dissppointed with that so i made an appointment with my urologist and told him how i was feeling and that i went to see my family dr and was not satisfyed with his decision, so the urologist explained to me that we need to get my test levels between 300-1200 i told him i would like to see it in the high range so he gave me a script for test-c 200mg every week and have 12 refills on the script and told me that we will take a test every month until we reach that desired level,my question to all you guys if i am in the high side of the normal level will i see gains in muscle mass by working out and eating well or do i have to boost my test-c dosage so i am above normal? thanks in advance


----------



## djr4x4 (May 10, 2016)

Just run that 200 mg a week for now and see where u are at and he may adjust.. With proper food, etc, you will start to feel way better and you will see gains..


----------



## IHI (May 10, 2016)

All my tests were jacked for 7 months and no locals would touch me so I got referred to a endo at the big hospital 2hrs away that put me on 100mg/wk "since it wont hurt, and if it helps, that's what we need to find out". It helped. Been 3 years there abouts on TRT. 

I "had a guy hook me up" with a supposed UGL because I wanted to try 200mg/wk to see if it would make me feel better yet, but I have no idea what I got, (10ML vial of supposed test cyp 250), all I know is that shit made my leg swell up where I injected (just did .5ML of prescribed stuff on Monday and .5ML of UGL stuff Thursday), Charlie horse for a week or more, felt like absolute shit like a flu symptom, so I trash canned it after 1.5 months of absolute hell physically and have all but given up hope trying to find a place to buy some Test Cyp to see if it'd make me feel better than the current doc prescribed regimen since he keeps track and knows how many doses I will get from the 10ML vial...no way to cheat and make it innocent since it takes a good month to really "get the full effect". The more I tried to research sources, the more confused I got as well as scared of being robbed

Anyhow, even at 100mg/wk, I've made considerable improvements socially, mentally, and I began weight training again 3yrs ago at the start of this journey hoping to help myself raise natural levels. All I got was T level of a 72yr old man and stuck on weight on the bars. Try to tell guys at work who think I'm a "roidhead", the way I look now is 3 yrs of busting my ass, trying to eat as good as I can relatively speaking, and having my T levels where they should be at naturally for my age. 

So will it help if your currently crashed, you bet you ass, it wont be overnight, but 4-6 weeks in you will feel a nice change in mental outlook, and you should see some forward progress in your weight training program for a change as long as you put in work. You don't just inject a hormone replacement dose, sit around watching TV and get huge. But it will make you "normal" so your body can respond to the work your putting in.

Good luck, please keep us posted and let me know how the 200/wk treats you. Something I dream about trying to satisfy my own curiosity but doc wont let it happen so here I am LOL.


----------

